# GLBBQA Cooking Class



## bbq bubba (Dec 20, 2007)

Bone Daddy's BBQ in Saginaw,MI will be hosting our first organized association event on Saturday, January 12, 2008 at 1pm. The idea is for an interactive class to help all levels of BBQ'ers from backyard to competition.

Billy has been gracious enough to arrange for information to be presented on topics such as Meat Purchase & Prep, Rubs,Sauces, & Marinades, Wood Selection, Presentation, Catering tips, and fielding questions from attendees.

Cost is $35.00 for GLBBQA members, $50.00 for non-members (will include a GLBBQA membership) which is payable at the door. Lunch is included.
RSVP's are needed ahead of time and can be made via e-mail to [email protected], or [email protected], or [email protected]

Hope to see many of you there.
Thanks


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 26, 2007)

Bumping this up, gotta be some Michigan bro's that want to go and learn or to just have a good time!!!
Crewdawg, you can ride with me, Teacup, i'll pick you up if interested!


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 26, 2007)

Steve would you consider dropping by and picking me up too???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sounds interesting, wish it were a bit closer to home


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 27, 2007)

BUMPED up for Crewdawg...............


----------



## gooose53 (Dec 27, 2007)

Just curious....do participants get to cook their own meat?  Is there a mock judging contest by qualified judges so participants get a chance to see judging in action and ask questions?


----------



## richtee (Dec 27, 2007)

Just sent this to My bro Marktee. Might just take a lil road trip  :{)


----------



## full throttle q (Dec 27, 2007)

I am going to try to make this, would be great to meet some of you guys as well
Mike


----------



## crewdawg52 (Dec 27, 2007)

DUDE!!!!!!! Love to!  But gotta fly 11-15 Jan.  Shall work on trading trips though.

By The Way...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Was that you I saw wearing pink fuzzy slippers and picking up goose poop the other day?!!


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 28, 2007)

at this time of year if i had 50 spare dollars i would jump on it...especially with a membership being include in the deal


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 2, 2008)

Bump!!!!


----------



## kookie (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn sounds like it would be fun and interesting. To bad its aways away from me. Well hope you guys have a good time.

Kookie


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 4, 2008)

Bumping this up foe Crewdawg!!


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Bubba,

Tell Billy that FBJ PHB says "hi" for me........it is a bit of a drive from here or I would just come tell him myself.  LOL


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 4, 2008)

Will do bro, you know Billy???


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm there.


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 4, 2008)

Kind of, we have never met due to bad timing.  Everytime I am in Michigan, he is on the road......or so he tells me.  LOL  Hmmm.....

I was going to work an event down here for him/his crew a year or two ago and that kind of fell apart.  Been kind of one thing or another that we have not been at the same place at the same time.

So yeah, I guess you could say I know him although we have never met.....seems odd now that I type it out.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 4, 2008)

A secret lover kinda thing???  j/k


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL


----------



## richtee (Jan 4, 2008)

Sadly, Bubba- Marktee and I cannot make it. Hopefully there will be other things like this later on tho! I am pondering having a "Beast Bash" this summer. Should have all the bugs worked out then, and it's big enough to serve all the members of SMF that could make the trip   :{)

Yes, that WAS an invite. Date forthcoming...


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 7, 2008)

O.K. guy's, one more bump....still got a few seat's open.
If you thought you might want to cook a comp. some day, this is the place to get some experience!!
Also a great chance to meet some fellow Michigan Q fanatic's!!


----------



## jts70 (Jan 7, 2008)

Gonna see if I can scrape up the $50. I'll know by Wednesday.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 7, 2008)

Let me know, i'll pick ya up!!


----------



## jts70 (Jan 9, 2008)

Sent my RSVP , so if I get the ok from them I am there


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hope to meet and see a few of ya there!  As Willie sung...."On the road again....."


----------



## full throttle q (Jan 12, 2008)

My wife had to go out of town and I could not make it. I am very disappointed. I was very much looking forward to meeting the group. I will make the next event!
Mike

I have a shop in Fraser with welders and things if there is some interest maybe we can have a drum/pit building party/clinic. Let me know


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jan 12, 2008)

Had a great time and got to meet another SMF member, jts70. It difinitely is a pleasure meeting the SMF members.  Also, bbq bubba, Tonto117 and bud's bbq were in attendance.  Great seeing them again.  All in all, learned some things (which is always good), gonna try some, and...... I won a bag of Billy Bones Lump Charcoal!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  Sorry bubba...


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 13, 2008)

You are the luckiest Dawg!!! Good to see ya brother! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Got a pretty good meal also.


----------



## richtee (Jan 13, 2008)

Wish I could have gone. But I did sign a nice job while finishing a good one this AM  :{)

Sounds like  good time was had by all... Next one!


----------



## teacup13 (Jan 14, 2008)

i might have to make some arrangements with you... my pit is at a standstill right now... holiday money was spent on holidays not pit..lol

and my welder and welding skills are well not the greatest.lol


----------



## full throttle q (Jan 14, 2008)

Well I am sure we can help out somehow. What kind of pit are you building? 
Mike


----------



## teacup13 (Jan 15, 2008)

heres the beginning of it

the only thing i have eliminated was the roller...u will understand when u open link..lol

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=10054


----------



## full throttle q (Jan 16, 2008)

So what are you planning on doing in place of the roller?
Mike


----------



## teacup13 (Jan 18, 2008)

i am using the blue tank(former blue water tank)

havent got the firebox worked out yet, or the material for that matter..lol

its right after christmas and not wanting to get depressed because i cant work on it..lol


----------

